
Doctor Diagnosed His Own Cancer with an iPhone Ultrasound - asafira
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609195/this-doctor-diagnosed-his-own-cancer-with-an-iphone-ultrasound/
======
mankash666
Please upvote this! Refreshingly & truly innovative, like the Edison, Tesla,
Bell, etc inventions. Not the usual tripe about a website/app wanting to "make
the world a better place" by making you the product

